# 155 vs 158 cm big difference ?



## Guest (Dec 17, 2009)

Hi
I am 5.7 and 165 lb...

I am an improver to intermediate rider...I have been renting the gears so far ( and never pay attention to the size of the board ) and realized that it is time for me to get my own gear

I saw a 08 Burton Elite board here in Dicks on clearance and they are available in 155 and 158..

I am an all moutain snowboarder.

Wondering which one should I get ? Will 3 cm make a difference in term of maneuver capability ?

I also see a 2009 Burton Deuce (Wide). How is it compared to the 08' Elite ?
What are the disadvantage of getting an 08 board ?


----------



## Guest (Dec 17, 2009)

Seriously guys ??? 43 posts so far and not one even bother to throw their thoughts ?

Please guys.. I will very appreciate the input...I am going snowboarding tomorrow and have to decide which board size I am going with...

Thanks again...


----------



## Bkeller (Nov 3, 2009)

For all mountain go with the longer board, As for getting the Wide 2009, only go wide if you are wearing size 12+ boots.

And we all ride on...:thumbsup:


----------



## Triple8Sol (Nov 24, 2008)

Go with the 158.


----------



## Guest (Dec 20, 2009)

If you're an all mountain person definitely go with the 158. The only time you'd want shorter is for park but it might seem slow if charging down the mountain. I did that same thing and went from a 158 to 161 and Its much better for all mountain stuff


----------



## digli (Dec 13, 2010)

Triple8Sol said:


> Go with the 158.


I see you ride a 158 NS Heritage. I'm also looking for advice on whether I should go with 155 or 158 (NS Heritage). If you don't mind me asking, how much do you weigh and how tall are you?

I'm 5'-8" and around 150 lbs. I'm never in the pipe or park; mainly freeride, fast groomers, powder (if I'm lucky), trees, etc.

Thanks in advance.

DG


----------



## Triple8Sol (Nov 24, 2008)

digli said:


> I see you ride a 158 NS Heritage. I'm also looking for advice on whether I should go with 155 or 158 (NS Heritage). If you don't mind me asking, how much do you weigh and how tall are you?
> 
> I'm 5'-8" and around 150 lbs. I'm never in the pipe or park; mainly freeride, fast groomers, powder (if I'm lucky), trees, etc.
> 
> ...


Go with the 155


----------



## EverBorN (Jul 21, 2007)

boedi_hehe said:


> Hi
> I am 5.7 and 165 lb...
> 
> I am an improver to intermediate rider...I have been renting the gears so far ( and never pay attention to the size of the board ) and realized that it is time for me to get my own gear
> ...


I know 3cm doesnt sound like much but as you get to board more & become more experienced you will deff notice a big difference in 3cm. All mountain boarding I would deff go with a 158..if your in the terrain park alot id go with a shorter one like 155/156cm for your size. But for normal boarding and to feel more stable and get more speed while keeping it smooth 158cm is the better choice. There is no disadvantage to an 08 compared to an 09/2010 board, infact the much cheaper price is the ADvantage =) lol. The 155cm will feel alot more sketchy then the 158cm will feel at higher speeds & this also depends on how flexy both boards are. LESS sketchy = better.


----------



## Extremo (Nov 6, 2008)

3cm is a huge difference. I ride a 158 all mtn and a 155 in the park. The stability of 3 more cm of effective edge is very beneficial, especially if you want to rip hard.


----------



## Tarzanman (Dec 20, 2008)

No, it isn't a huge difference. It is exactly 1.18 inches of difference.


----------



## extra0 (Jan 16, 2010)

i figure, if in doubt, go the longer of two.


----------

